# fall from bucket



## kowens (Sep 18, 2004)

Saturday, September 18 













Tree Trimmer Injured After 30-Foot Fall

Published: Sep 18, 2004




BRANDON - A worker with a tree trimming company fell 30 feet Friday while trimming branches and was seriously injured, the sheriff's office said. 
Kevin Fossman, 46, of 10013 Massachusetts St., Gibsonton, was in stable condition at Tampa General Hospital on Friday afternoon, said Hillsborough sheriff's spokeswoman Debbie Carter. 

Carter said Fossman, who works for Tampa-based Ability Tree Service, was standing in a lift bucket, cutting branches in front of a home at Pearson Road and Bob Evans Drive, when he fell out shortly before 9 a.m. 

Fossman hit a parked pickup and then the ground, Carter said. 

He was airlifted from the scene. Carter said she did not know the extent of his injuries. 

Ability Tree Service has logged no violations or citations with the Occupational Safety and Health Administration, records show. 

Calls to the company were not returned


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kowens _Ability Tree Service has logged no violations or citations with the Occupational Safety and Health Administration, records show.



Ya right, til now.

Where was his lanyard?


----------



## treesurgeon (Oct 24, 2004)

i dont know about you guys, but if im not tied in i feel like im doing tree work buck as naked


----------

